# Q7 4.2TDI spotted



## jsiani (Feb 20, 2004)

I was driving home from St George UTAH, and on the 15 heading south my wife noticed a Q7 4.2TDI with california dealer plates, but the dust under the plate looked like there was a european plate on it prior. Are they testing the TDI in the states.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Q7 4.2TDI spotted (jsiani)*

The 3.0 has been confirmed to be one its way, but I haven't seen anything about the 4.2L mentioned. Let's hope so. That thing would be a beast.


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

Magazines and online sites say Audi is testing the new Q7 V12 TDI


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

Ha, I love how it's towing a Ford Edge. Well done Audi. Well done.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (Giro)*

That is so sexy hot


----------



## v12 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (iwantanaudi)*

cant wait for the v12 fully intend on gettting one when its out


----------

